# Quick, dirty way to fix this?



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

Does it still look like that? Some paints will look much better as they cure. Curing (as opposed to drying) can take several days. The time on the can is merely the time until you can top-coat again without destroying your existing paint job.

If it doesn't clear up after a day or two, I would go with top-line paint from a paint store as opposed to that BigBox paint you are using now.

What kind of temperature and humidity is it where you are?

SirWired


----------



## pro_DIYer (May 11, 2008)

I went ahead and painted over it again. It fixed that particular patch, but now there is patchiness elsewhere. 

The idea was to fix this with no money. I'm a student, in an apartment, and wanted to spruce it up a bit. I wasn't really wanting to spend anymore on paint or anything. I guess I will just have to live with it.


----------



## pro_DIYer (May 11, 2008)

Just for record's sake, here's how it looks like now:










As you can see, fit went rom bad to worse. Upon closer inspection, it just seems like it got rolled on too thin on those 2 vertical strips for some reason (close up, it looks grainy and rough). The colour is actually the same, it's just the sheen that is different (i.e. it's much less shiny).

Seeing as I can't stand it, I'm going to get a 1 L can and go over the whole wall one last time. I will have to do this tomorrow though, making it 48 hours since the last time I painted. *Is it bad to wait that long to paint another layer?*


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Looks to me like there was wallpaper on the walls at one time??


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Are you using the same roller each time? Is it *clean*? Paint sealed tightly between coats? May be time for a little skimming, priming then repaint with good clean roller sleeve with the same nap as previously used. Oh, and be sure the roller stays loaded with paint completely around the sleeve. No dry rolling. The first pic looks like the roller wasn't completely rolled into the tray and had dry areas on it making skipped areas on the wall or maybe you were trying to squeeze too much paint out of the roller before rewetting it.


----------



## pro_DIYer (May 11, 2008)

chrisn said:


> Looks to me like there was wallpaper on the walls at one time??


Nope, that's just me rolling on the paint too thin on some parts.


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

There's something going on with that area of the wall. You said it's rough, is that because of the paint? Is that an area where drywall joint compound was used and not primed? Is it just a rough area that needs to be sanded?

Does the wall dip in those two spots and your roller isn't filling it in?

Are you running out of paint and added water?

Can't really tell from the picture alone, but maybe you can figure it out using the above questions.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

> Paint sealed tightly between coats?


 

Not sure what I meant by that, unless I was thinkiing between old paint and new paint if sealing or priming was necessary. Heheh, maybe sanded lightly would be more appropriate.


----------

